# Mayors Ed Parker Kenpo Karate Ring?



## cdhall

Has anyone ever seen this particular ring or know someone who had bought this or know anything else about it?

I didn't post this in the ProShop because I am not buying/selling, I'm wondering what the AK people know about this.

I have seen a similar ring, which I thought was better looking but I am curious about this on. I will probably contact the seller to ask who they are, etc.

It looks great. I'm assuming it is White Gold though.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=16044&item=4928953900&rd=1#ebayphotohosting

Maybe I can post the pic, let me try.


----------



## Goldendragon7

I like mine better........


----------



## Goldendragon7

Here is my original IKKA Elvis ring......


----------



## cdhall

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> I like mine better........



Yes, I was thinking of yours when I wrote the original post. But I don't know now that I see them beside each other. The eBay one has more detail it seems, but yours is 3D. They are both pretty cool.

Your Elvis ring is too dark. Can you post a better photo?

I haven't contacted this eBay person yet, so does no one know anything about that ring? I guess not.

Thanks Mr. C.


----------



## Goldendragon7

hows this.......


----------



## cdhall

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> hows this.......


Much better. The one on the left looks better in this photo. Thanks.


----------



## satans.barber

Now that's what I call *bling*! 

Ian.


----------



## Gin-Gin

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> hows this.......


 *
Wow!* Beautiful rings, Sir.  I like them better than the one on eBay too.

 Oss,
 Gin-Gin


----------



## KenpoNoChikara

OOhhhh....That's my kind of jewelry! Got to get one....


----------



## cdhall

I did ask the seller about the ring finally and here is what I was told (yes, the auction is over now)

"One of a kind custom yellow gold.  Cost over $1800 to make.  When its gone ... its gone."


----------



## Hand Sword

What ever happened to the tiger/dragon ring as featured in the Perfect Weapon, that he received upon Black Belt promotion? Do EPAK systems award the ring for a Black Belt promotion?


----------



## Goldendragon7

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> What ever happened to the tiger/dragon ring as featured in the Perfect Weapon, that he received upon Black Belt promotion? Do EPAK systems award the ring for a Black Belt promotion?


 No.  That ring was just for the movie.

 :asian:


----------



## cdhall

ROFLMAO!

I find it disturbing when I do a search on Google and it hits a post of mine from MartialTalk that I had forgotten about. I just did a search for something and my first post in this thread showed up!

Thanks again Mr. C. for posting the pix. I don't remember reading your last post. Why did they put that ring in the movie, do you know?


----------



## Omar B

Can someone explain the Kenpo ring thing to me?  Is it just for rank when you are out of the dojo not wearing the belt.


----------



## Goldendragon7

cdhall said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> I find it disturbing when I do a search on Google and it hits a post of mine from MartialTalk that I had forgotten about. I just did a search for something and my first post in this thread showed up!
> 
> Thanks again Mr. C. for posting the pix. I don't remember reading your last post. Why did they put that ring in the movie, do you know?



LOL this post is 8 years ago WoW!!

Now, your question.....Why did they put that ring in the movie, do you know?  Simple.... Movies my man, Movies.:duh::shrug::wink:


----------



## Goldendragon7

Omar B said:


> Can someone explain the Kenpo ring thing to me?  Is it just for rank when you are out of the dojo not wearing the belt.



Nope, no particular purpose.   Just Kenpo Bling.   The rings I posted were Mr. Parker's IKKA Rings.  The fancy one with he Dragon & Tiger was given to him by Elvis, it became sort of an un-sung black Belt ring.  The other was just a nice IKKA Crest Ring.  The Ring in The Perfect Weapon Movie was just a part of the fictitious Black Belt Promotion in the movie.  Cool idea tho!


----------



## cdhall

cdhall said:


> ROFLMAO!
> 
> I find it disturbing when I do a search on Google and it hits a post of mine from MartialTalk that I had forgotten about. I just did a search for something and my first post in this thread showed up!
> 
> Thanks again Mr. C. for posting the pix. I don't remember reading your last post. Why did they put that ring in the movie, do you know?


This just happened to me again, today, April 10, 2018.
It was shocking. And unnerving. So I had to reply to this comment I made 6 yrs ago...


----------



## Gerry Seymour

cdhall said:


> This just happened to me again, today, April 10, 2018.
> It was shocking. And unnerving. So I had to reply to this comment I made 6 yrs ago...


Hey, come back and visit for more than necro-ing your own threads, man!


----------

